# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  [FMX] Remake de la dmo Amiga "Boing Ball" avec Delphi et en "no code"

## gbegreg

Bonsoir,

Je vous propose dans cet exemple un remake de la dmo Amiga "Boing Ball" dont voici une vido de la dmo d'origine :



Mon remake est ralis avec Delphi et sans code  ::D: 



Il y a un petit bonus supplmentaire au bout de 10 secondes par rapport  la dmo d'origine  :;): 

Presque sans code car j'ai d mettre  0 les proprits "Marks" des TGrid3D pour que toutes les lignes des grilles soient de la mme couleur.

Le projet est disponible ici : AmigaBoingBall.zip

----------


## Paul TOTH

sympa  ::): 

tu peux remonter un bug sur Marks, il manque une dclaration "stored" pour stocker la valeur 0  ::): 

en plus le code ne s'attend manifestement pas  avoir une valeur 0  ::): 



```
if (frac(X) = 0) and (frac(X / Marks) = 0)
```

oups, tu peux aussi changer la couleur en #A08E09C1...vu que le code change la valeur Alpha en $A0...donc si tu lui donnes cette valeur au dpart, la couleur ne change pas  ::):

----------


## gbegreg

Oui Paul j'ai modifi la couleur des lignes de la grille pour quelle soit la mme que celle des lignes "marques", comme a c'est rellement du no-code  ::D: 

J'ai mis le projet sur mon GitHub (https://github.com/gbegreg/AmigaBoingBall) et j'ai fait une petite vido Youtube :

----------


## Charly910

Bravo gbegreg  super dmo

A+
Charly

----------

